# Schwinn green hornet question



## rideon66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi this is my first time on the schwinn thread. I found a bike for sale by me and know nothing about it or what it is worth. So I don't know what I should offer. Sorry if this pic is really bad but it is from the add I found. Any info would be great. He says it is a 50's green hornet. I don't know much about these schwinns or if they ever even made a green hornet.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 24, 2012)

Definitely not original paint. Looks like all of the parts are there. Can't really tell on the seat and light. With that hideous of a paint job and considering the amount of work it will take to get it looking halfway presentable, I wouldn't go over $150. Even then I'd be hesitant. There are plenty of these bikes out there that don't need as much work. Keep us posted on how it all turns out. 

Here's what an actual Hornet looks like (although most came with the Rocket Ray light


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool thanks.


----------



## snickle (Jan 24, 2012)

$150 bucks? I would say it's still worth more just for the tank alone. I just paid $260 for a straightbar tank, You would do good to fine one any cheaper! Is that a Rocket Ray light? Add $100 for that. I'd say there's easily $400 in parts alone there.

I gotta admit though, someone went overboard on the paint. It would look better all primer.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 24, 2012)

It would look better all in primer. I guess I take for granted how abundant these bikes are around here in the midwest. I paid $150 for the one I have pictured and an extra $100 for the tank. I bought a second bike for $40 about a month after (no tank) and I paid $100 for a nice original paint Hornet about a year ago. If the Rocket Ray was og paint I could see $100 but not after a repaint. These bikes/parts aren't that rare. You guys just need to learn to have some patience


----------



## snickle (Jan 24, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> It would look better all in primer. I guess I take for granted how abundant these bikes are around here in the midwest. I paid $150 for the one I have pictured and an extra $100 for the tank. I bought a second bike for $40 about a month after (no tank) and I paid $100 for a nice original paint Hornet about a year ago. If the Rocket Ray was og paint I could see $100 but not after a repaint. These bikes/parts aren't that rare. You guys just need to learn to have some patience




Damn brotha! I seriously need your number, if you find bikes at that good of prices I would be happy to pay you double. I'm paying Southern California prices here. Please PM me if you have any bargains to pass on!


----------



## robertc (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like a John Deere Hornet to me. Being a farm boy and owning a JD tractor I kinda like the looks.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 24, 2012)

snickle said:


> Damn brotha! I seriously need your number, if you find bikes at that good of prices I would be happy to pay you double. I'm paying Southern California prices here. Please PM me if you have any bargains to pass on!




I usually get more than double what I pay for the stuff out of my store. That's one of the advantages of having a retail shop! Actually my tank came out of a junk yard in SoCal so all is not lost out there. Just gotta network, talk to guys, keep your eyes and ears open and this stuff will show up. Schwinn was cranking out so many bikes after the war there is no way this stuff is as hard to find as people make it out to be. I understand that geography plays a part in all this but there are still way more Schwinns out there than anything else.


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 24, 2012)

There is really nothing out here were I live. This is the first even close to decent old bikes on CL in over a year. Sadly because of this no one ever sells cheap. The guy wanted more than $400 for that bike and said he already had an offer of $300. Too rich for my blood with that homade paint job. Things always look much better in tiny pictures too. So I am willing to bet it looked really bad in person.


----------



## rideon66 (Jan 25, 2012)

OHDEEBEE I would like to give you the opportunity to prove how easy and available and cheap these bikes are for you. I will pay you $50 more then you pay for a good one in good condition with original paint under $200. I will pay the shipping too, but would need proof of shipping cost to verify that it isn't just paying the difference in cost. Just a way to put your money were your mouth is. Not trying to be insulting. I just don't ever see deals like that here and find it hard to believe it happens that often and easily. The proof is in the pudding as they say. Plus if it works out I get a good deal. It took me over a year of looking at balloon tire bicycles to find one at a decent price in good condition and I ended up finding it on Fleebay. I just got lucky. Once in over a year. Basically can't find a good one around here for under $400 plus shipping or driving a few hours, and that is just for ballooners in general. If you want a schwinn everyone thinks they have a gold mine and one in good condition with original paint is up around $1000. I don't sell my bikes. I just like to fix them and ride them. So I don't want to pay a grand.


----------

